# Kinderangeln in Kroatien lizenzfrei?



## ebenezer (26. Juli 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
ich fahre demnächst mit meiner Familie nach Kroatien (Pula).
Unsere Söhne wollen unbedingt im Meer angeln.
In Internet finde ich unterschiedliche Aussagen zur Lizenzpflicht bei Kindern. Mal steht da bis 14 Jahre Lizenzfrei, weil das als Spiel interpretiert wird, andere wiederum schreiben, daß jeder Mensch, der eine Angel ins Wasser hält eine Lizent kaufen muß.

Gibt es hier jemanden, der die Gesetzeslage kennt?


----------



## namycasch (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Kinderangeln in Kroatien lizenzfrei?*

Petri.

Zur Not sich direkt vor Ort kundig machen.

Strafen im Ausland können sehr teuer werden und Unwissenheit schützt vor Strafe nicht.

Petri.


----------



## ebenezer (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Kinderangeln in Kroatien lizenzfrei?*

War denn niemand hier im Forum mit Kindern in Kroatien angeln und hat sich informiert?
Ich hab schon das Kroatische Fischereiministerium angemailt, ab die antworten nicht.  ;+


----------



## kapi (3. August 2011)

*AW: Kinderangeln in Kroatien lizenzfrei?*

Hallo ebenezer,

ich war letztes Jahr in Kroatien in Vodice und habe mich im örtlichem
Touristenbüro über eine Angellizenz erkundigt. Die Aussage war , dass
das Angeln vom Ufer aus im Meer für alle frei ist. Ich habe auch keine
Kontrollen erlebt.

Gruß Wolfgang.


----------



## Apfelbaum (8. August 2011)

*AW: Kinderangeln in Kroatien lizenzfrei?*

_Braucht man nicht.
Angel von Strand ist allgemein erlaubt ohne Lizenz.
Bin auch jedes Jahr in Pula - Medulin.
Schönenn Urlaub. 
_


----------



## Basscal (8. August 2011)

*AW: Kinderangeln in Kroatien lizenzfrei?*

Immer wieder dieser Zwiespalt^^
Also laut Gesetz ist es so, dass Personen ab dem vollendeten 14. Lebensjahr eine Angellizenz benötigen. Egal ob vom Strand oder Boot etc.
Ich war die letzten 2 Wochen in Mali Losinj und dort wurde häufig per Plakate darauf hingewiesen, dass man zum Angeln in Kroatien ab 14 Jahren eine Angellizenz benötigt.
Ob das wirklich sinvoll ist, frag ich mich immernoch. In den letzten 10 Jahren, die ich schon in Kroatien angel, wurde ich noch nicht einmal kontrolliert.
Es heißt zwar, dass die Kontrollen strenger werden..., aber das ist ein andres Thema.
Also Kinder angeln lassen und Spaß dabei wünscht Basscal


----------



## tosa76 (9. August 2011)

*AW: Kinderangeln in Kroatien lizenzfrei?*

Bin gerade aus Kroatien zurück. War 10 Tage in Labin (zwischen Pula und Rijeka). Wollte mir auch erst eine Lizenz besorgen, aber nach Aussage vom Touribüro wird diese nur benötigt, wenn man mit dem Boot angelt.

Die ganz normale Touriangelei vom Ufer aus wird nicht kontrolliert und so war es auch. |supergri


----------



## scorp10n77 (9. August 2011)

*AW: Kinderangeln in Kroatien lizenzfrei?*

Eure Kroatischen Lizenzen scheinen wirklich so eine Grauzone zu sein wo nichtmal die Behörden letzendlich genau bescheid wissen. 
Magst du nicht einen kurzen fangbericht schreiben,tosa? Hab extra einen Thread dazu erstellt! http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=220937&page=8


----------

